# home made outdoor boiler



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Anyboby ever build one? Anybody have any plans or pictures? Just wondering how hard it would be


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hard and pricey , unless you have good welding skills and money for the iron. Check out the welding web or miller welding forums . I have seen plans and pics on both. A few good ones too. Another good idea is to search hard for an old used wood boiler or combi fuel boiler if you can.


----------



## westflo (Feb 6, 2011)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Hard and pricey , unless you have good welding skills and money for the iron. Check out the welding web or miller welding forums . I have seen plans and pics on both. A few good ones too. Another good idea is to search hard for an old used wood boiler or combi fuel boiler if you can.


I agree. That is a really hard task. In our local I haven't seen anyone here have that outdoor boiler. But if you can make one that is great and maybe I'll make one too.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

By "boiler" do you mean an outdoor wood stove? These simply allow the heating of water and they do not "boil" the water or create steam pressure as a true boiler would. An outdoor wood stove would not be cheap or easy to build but could be done. I know a guy who made one by using an old 500 gallon propane tank as the water storage and by cutting off the end put a 250 gallon tank inside, and had that as the firebox.


----------

